# Repairing chromed bits question



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a mk1 225 and some of the interior chromed bits have tiny scratches that are bugging me. The worst scratches are on the chromed big circle on the steering wheel's airbag. Is it possible to repair?

Many thanks


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

They're not chrome just polished alloy (as far as I know) you should be able to buff light scratches out, deep ones will probably need fine wet and dry paper and polish compound


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They are lacquered chances re the scratches are in the lacquer you can remove it down to bear alloy but it will have a slightly different look to the rest of the alloy parts


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Hmm... it doesn't look too promising. I was trying to avoid having to buy second hand replacement parts but it's looking more like it's the only solution as some of the scratches are a bit deep.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TheVarix said:


> Thanks for the replies! Hmm... it doesn't look too promising. I was trying to avoid having to buy second hand replacement parts but it's looking more like it's the only solution as some of the scratches are a bit deep.


What parts are you after :?:


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TheVarix said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies! Hmm... it doesn't look too promising. I was trying to avoid having to buy second hand replacement parts but it's looking more like it's the only solution as some of the scratches are a bit deep.
> ...


An airbag (but I have one of those steering wheels with the Audi badge on them and the connectors are different), a gear stick knob (leather one) and the stereo flap cover (or whatever it's called...it has only a tiny scratch and might be fixable though)
Do you have anything for sale?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry don't have any of those bits


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

If you plan on buying new parts it won't do any harm to try and buff them out, buy some g12 compound and try that, you can get different grades depending on how deep the scratches are


----------

